# The odd couple



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

With both of us having been perfectly happy with a De'Longhi bean to cup machine for 15 years, I convinced my wife a year ago that we should upgrade. Unlike me, she's not the slightest bit interested in learning how to make coffee, so the ideal machine was the Oracle.

In my humble opinion, it's a very capable espresso machine that lets one person have her beans in the hopper and allow the auto-dosing and auto-tamping to do its thing, and lets the other use an older model Ceado E37S (modded for single dosing) to turn a drink into a hobby.

One day (maybe) it'll be a Decent DE1Pro but for now, it's the perfect compromise.


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

An excellent compromise! Without it actually being a compromise 

My OH is exactly the same, he really appreciates a good coffee, but is pretty uninterested in how it arrives in his cup


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

A thoughtful way of betting the best of both worlds. It's all about the beans, water, and then grinder anyway, and you have that one cracked!!


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

lake_m said:


> A thoughtful way of betting the best of both worlds. It's all about the beans, water, and then grinder anyway, and you have that one cracked!!


 Haha. Thanks. I don't quite have the grinder situation covered as well as you do by the looks of your signature 🤪


----------



## StevePNS (Mar 3, 2021)

Ooh looks good


----------

